# 1970 to 1975 fender twin reverb



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there , I own a 1970 to 1975 fender twin reverb and its the one with the master control push pull for approx. 10 years. I have the floor switch and cover for the amp. I have not used it very much so I am considering if I should sell it and how much to ask. Its in very good condition. Besides a book value what should I ask for this amp if I was to sell it and what would be a reasonable offer to take for it.

Thanks , Dino


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cant really help you man- but I THINK the push pull mv started in 73
might be useful for you to know the date, if you decide to sell. can you see the serial #?

Twin Reverb AB763, AC568, AA769, AA270 (silverface)
A10500 to A11300 - 1967
A10500 to A16500 - 1968
A16500 to A21400 - 1969
A21400 to A25600 - 1970
A25600 to A37000 - 1971
A37000 to A50500 - 1972
A50500 to A68000 - 1973
A68000 to A99999 - 1974
A81000 to A99999 - 1975

B01000 to B15000 - 1975
B15000 to B68000 - 1976

0100 to 3400 - 1970 

more here- 
Dating your Fender by the serial number By Greg Gagliano


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

fraser said:


> cant really help you man- but I THINK the push pull mv started in 73
> might be useful for you to know the date, if you decide to sell. can you see the serial #?
> 
> Twin Reverb AB763, AC568, AA769, AA270 (silverface)
> ...


Actually MV started in '72 on the Twin. It and the newly issued for '72 Vibosonic both got it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just searched silverface twin on ebay. It looks like people are _asking _anywhere from 700 to 1000 USD, I didn't see any that sold in that price range though...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Check at the bottom of this link for recent sale values: Amp Guide 

The larger SF amps are hard to move (in more ways than one) these days, especially the MVs, so prices are low. I'd jump at $800 CAD if you're lucky enough to be offered it but hope for $700 or so. Perhaps others will chime in here as well...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Check at the bottom of this link for recent sale values: Amp Guide
> 
> The larger SF amps are hard to move (in more ways than one) these days, especially the MVs, so prices are low. I'd jump at $800 CAD if you're lucky enough to be offered it but hope for $700 or so. Perhaps others will chime in here as well...


If it's '70 to '75 it should get you a little more $ than the Ultralinear 135 Watt model from the later '70's. They are the hardest ones to sell.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*serial number on twin*

Can anybody give me any idea where the serial number may be on my fender twin reverb amp. At least that way I can at least have an estimate of what year it is .

Thanks , Dino


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

dino said:


> Can anybody give me any idea where the serial number may be on my fender twin reverb amp. At least that way I can at least have an estimate of what year it is .
> 
> Thanks , Dino


Look at the back of the amp on the chassis, right hand side. It's stamped into the metal.


----------

